# .NET and More > C# >  C# question but also it's math!

## MMock

A coworker asked me if I could run a formula for him and he gave it to me like this: (-1.75*.35^2*.35+3.067167)*.35^1.5 
Since C doesn't have that exponentiation operation I rewrote it with Math.Pow but I am not sure of the correct parenthesis placement.
Is this equivalent?
?(-1.75*  Math.Pow(.35,2)  *.35+3.067167)*Math.Pow(.35,1.5)
0.61955998366026122

----------


## OptionBase1

That's how I would interpret the formula as written.

That being said, it is a bit odd that he's got .35^2*.35, since that would just be .35^3.  If his intention was to raise the first .35 to the power of (2*.35) or even (2*.35+3.067167), then he should have included parenthesis indicating that.

----------


## MMock

Thank you.  I sent this link to him so he can look at the thread.  I believe he received this calc from someone else, his customer.  It's for water levels in a dam (weirs).

----------


## MMock

OK, he said he has it working/is getting the correct results.  I will talk to him next week to find out his solution.  Thank you!

----------

